# Farbprobleme Illustrator - Visitenkarte



## doka (23. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe die Suchfunktion schon ausgiebig abgeklappert, habe aber leider keine Lösung gefunden.

Ich habe eine Visitenkarte in Illustrator erstellt (CMYK) und möchte diese gerne bei einer Druckerei in Auftrag geben. Leider bin ich im Druckbereich ein Neuling und benötige von euch eine kleine Hilfe.
Die Visitenkarte ist Braun, mit einem leichten Verlauf, wenn ich diese Exportiere (z.B PDF oder EPS) dann ist sie nicht mehr Braun, sondern Grau, aber nur ausserhalb von Illustrator.
Wie bekomme ich dieses Problem in den Griff ?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Dominik


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. März 2006)

Hi,

Du wirst anscheinend zwischen den Programmen einen unterschiedlichen Farbraum verwenden.
Welchen Farbraum benutzt Du denn in Illustrator und im PDF-Viewer?

Lass Dir doch von der Druckerei einen Probeausdruck machen,
an dem Du dann den Farbwert angleichen kannst.


----------

